# اسعار الات بثق البوليسترين



## غاوي كيمياء (9 أبريل 2011)

لو سمحتو يا اخوان ممكن اسعار انتاج البولسترين 
ولكم جزيل الشكر :d


----------



## غاوي كيمياء (9 أبريل 2011)

ارجو التكرم والرد على الموضوع


----------



## غاوي كيمياء (11 أبريل 2011)

ايش في يا مهندسين 
ارجو الرد


----------

